# Sog Armory



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Are they still open?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I guess they closed up.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

You talking about the storefront on BW8 east of 59? Serves 'em right. I put them in the same boat as Cheaper than dirt. Stopped in there one time when I heard they had 22lr on the shelf. An $18 box of 333 Winchester white box was marked at $119. Had a stack of at least 50 boxes like that..... Hope they choked on them.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.yelp.com/biz/sog-armory-inc-houston


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been told they got bit pretty hard apparently with some Class 3 violations, a missing machine gun or two or something of that level. If I'm not mistaken they merged with Houston Armory so they'd have a license to work with and moved over to their location on Murphy rd..


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I've been told they got bit pretty hard apparently with some Class 3 violations, a missing machine gun or two or something of that level. If I'm not mistaken they merged with Houston Armory so they'd have a license to work with and moved over to their location on Murphy rd..


Oops.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

They had a lot of bad business and then problems with the land lord and such. If you are looking for AR parts, I'll be stocking a lot of just parts for builds and such as well as full rifles.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Yea i was talking about the store on BLTWY8 i'm wanting some bling for my Colt full size hbar match competion AR.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> Yea i was talking about the store on BLTWY8 i'm wanting some bling for my Colt full size hbar match competion AR.


. That's a classic. Leave it alone.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> . That's a classic. Leave it alone.


Really just wanting a nice flash hider.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> Really just wanting a nice flash hider.


Is it threaded? A lot of those aren't...


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> I've been told they got bit pretty hard apparently with some Class 3 violations, a missing machine gun or two or something of that level. If I'm not mistaken they merged with Houston Armory so they'd have a license to work with and moved over to their location on Murphy rd..


Be carefull with Houston Armory.
They also teamed up with the likes of Sean Cody & friends to name a few.
They will try to get your wallet before you know what happened. :ac550:

.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Is it threaded? A lot of those aren't...


No not yet,but I'll be taking it to Full Auto in El Campo in couple weeks to have it threaded.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> No not yet,but I'll be taking it to Full Auto in El Campo in couple weeks to have it threaded.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Sorry, I've just got a soft spot in my heart for those rifles, and there's so few of them left unmolested.. Why not just get another barrel and swap it out? It'll probably be cheaper, and you can still put it back in original configuration when you come to your senses....:biggrin: :slimer:


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I've just got a soft spot in my heart for those rifles, and there's so few of them left unmolested.. Why not just get another barrel and swap it out? It'll probably be cheaper, and you can still put it back in original configuration when you come to your senses....:biggrin: :slimer:


Lol...yea I was on the fence about it because I was thinking like you.I'll leave it alone ...maybe buy another.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

July Johnson said:


> Lol...yea I was on the fence about it because I was thinking like you.I'll leave it alone ...maybe buy another.


I have the same gun- pre ban. and I agree. Classic, leave it as be.

I also have a Stag 16" bbl gun also that is currently rigged up very "sand boxish." Acog w/ doctor, short cheese grater not free floated, light, laser, etc. I am tempted to change out the fore end to a longer 13" free float, etc. change the gas block/sight to a small gas block covered by that new long 13" free float. But??????? Na Na Na. gonna leave it be as my representative Afgan/Iraq gun, and just build another one with all the new hopped up stuff. Good excuse, what do you think??? I can rationalize with the best of them.

THE JAMMER


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Will say this about SOG. What a bunch of "know it alls." Don't know what it is about so many gun salesmen (not all, but a lot), that just because they know more than their customers, that they are so condescending to them while stroking their own personally decrepit egos. Why intimidate the person who is trying to give you money. 

Never understood it, and I see it in the gun industry probably more than any other. I teach a salesmanship class as part of my living, and constantly amaze myself in what I see from sales people, and how they are constantly self destructing. "Let's just see how un knowledgeable I can make this guy feel, who is getting ready to spend $2000 with me. Bet that will really help my chances of making that sale." REALLY???????


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

THE JAMMER said:


> Will say this about SOG. What a bunch of "know it alls." Don't know what it is about so many gun salesmen (not all, but a lot), that just because they know more than their customers, that they are so condescending to them while stroking their own personally decrepit egos. Why intimidate the person who is trying to give you money.
> 
> Never understood it, and I see it in the gun industry probably more than any other. I teach a salesmanship class as part of my living, and constantly amaze myself in what I see from sales people, and how they are constantly self destructing. "Let's just see how un knowledgeable I can make this guy feel, who is getting ready to spend $2000 with me. Bet that will really help my chances of making that sale." REALLY???????


Lol........easy on the coffee buddy.....but I agree.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Be carefull with Houston Armory.
> They also teamed up with the likes of Sean Cody & friends to name a few.
> They will try to get your wallet before you know what happened. :ac550:
> 
> .


Is Sean back over there. I know he left years ago but didnt think him and Bill made up. ?


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

muney pit said:


> Is Sean back over there. I know he left years ago but didnt think him and Bill made up. ?


I called Houston Armory 2 years ago when I was looking for NV stuff.
Short story, Sean Cody answered the phone.
I asked what they had.
He says.........we got this, this, this, this & that, that, that, that ,that & 100 others.
He kept talking about 20 minutes & wouldn't stop till I said "my lunch time is over gotta go I'll call back in a couple days.

A couple days later I called again & asked if they had something & the cost for it.
The price was $1500. more than anybody else on the planet.
I laughed real hard & hung up on him.
Never called back after that.

To bad he never got lock jaw from sucking on those huge white owls 24/7 for 30 years.:rotfl:


----------



## catchnrelease (Feb 24, 2015)

July Johnson said:


> No not yet,but I'll be taking it to Full Auto in El Campo in couple weeks to have it threaded.


Full Auto is where I go. They know their stuff and don't rape you on pricing. Jay is who I work with there...good dude. Not many gun stores where you can call the dudes mobile phone and do a deal!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Sean and houston armory had a fallen out a few years ago...


----------

